# PA reimbursement for fluoroscopy code 77002-26



## smurray (Oct 23, 2013)

Our PAs are not being reimbursed by Medicare for the fluoroscopy code 77002-26 when used in conjunction with injection code 20610 when it is performed in the ASC.  Does anyone know the reasoning for this?


----------



## Kisalyn (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm showing 77002 has an ASC payment indicator of N1 - Packaged service/item; no separate payment made.


----------

